# My New Humi And Some Of My Sticks



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Took Some Pics Of My Ever Growing Collection On The Weekend. I Have Some More To Add As Soon As My Order Arrives.

My New 300ct Humi:



















Don Tomas Classicos:










1-Te-Amo Nicaraguan Blend, Macanudos (I Had A Dozen Gifted To Me):










My B&M's House Brand (Hemingway Cigars):










A Few Mixed Sticks- Hoja De Habano, 2xCao Mx2, Arturo Fuente, 3xLeon Jimenes, Fonseca:










Spanish Galleon- Had About 100 Gifted To Me, Good Beginner Smoke Good To Offer Your Friends:



















A Few Shots Of The Top Shelf And My Humi With Sticks In It. 
(My 100ct Was Over Flowing And This One Looks Empty):




























A Few More:
2x Te Amo Nicaraguan Churchills, 1 Don Sebastion Churchill


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow. that's real nice. i like the glass...you can see all your goodies.

it might tempt me to play with them a little bit too much though.

congrats on the new humi!


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

carguy13 said:


> wow. that's real nice. i like the glass...you can see all your goodies.
> 
> it might tempt me to play with them a little bit too much though.
> 
> congrats on the new humi!


Thank you
&
Yea I get tempted everytime I walk by!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice. I almost got that humidor when I upgraded but decided to go with a 3 drawer model with glass on the top only. I wish mine were as organized as yours. I'm to a point where I kinda just lay them in there because I can't organize.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice looking humi, love the glass.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice humi! If I had a glass window humidor, I would just stare at it all day.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very cool humi. I like the glass front. I have a glass topped one but I think the glassed front looks so much nicer.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice stuff! I love the humidor.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

anjoga said:


> Nice humi! If I had a glass window humidor, I would just stare at it all day.


I do that all the time, its hard to walk by and not stare at them for a few minutes.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice humi! Love the glass front.

You have a nice collection going there!


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

reblyell said:


> Very nice humi! Love the glass front.
> 
> You have a nice collection going there!


Thank You, It would be BIGGER if it was up to me. LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful looking humidor.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet humi love the glass. Time to fill it up.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Awesome humi! And that Te-Amo looks massive, let us know how it is when you smoke it!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice humidor man.

Those Don Tomas Clasicos are great cigars.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

That is an awesome humi. Never seen the glass on the front like that. Can you link me to the vendor? Thanks.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

thats a great lookin humi, where did you get it from and how much did it cost, nice stogies to go with it


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

jakecartier3 said:


> Awesome humi! And that Te-Amo looks massive, let us know how it is when you smoke it!


I will for sure!


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

StephenW said:


> That is an awesome humi. Never seen the glass on the front like that. Can you link me to the vendor? Thanks.


I'm gonna try and find the reciept and I'll post the vendor here.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Plop007 said:


> Nice humidor man.
> 
> Those Don Tomas Clasicos are great cigars.


One of my favorites!!


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice setup you have there.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

php007 said:


> Nice setup you have there.


Why Thank You!!!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks pretty fricken sweet, mang. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Plop007 said:


> Nice humidor man.
> 
> Those Don Tomas Clasicos are great cigars.


The Clasico is also one of my favorites as well haven't seen many people talk about these,always wondered if they were well liked or not.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

CIGAR4TSZ said:


> The Clasico is also one of my favorites as well haven't seen many people talk about these,always wondered if they were well liked or not.


They are a good cigar, smooth taste, good draw. I have a bunch aging in my humi and the ones I'm smoking now have been sitting for a few months. They are one of my go to cigars.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is a GREAT looking humidor, enjoy.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Why Thank You!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice humi, looks like a great start. But damn that Te-Amo looks HUGE next to those Macs.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice. Love it.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

WAW crazy humi, i love how its glass to the bottom


----------



## wagsgt (Jun 12, 2010)

nice looking humidor there


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank You For The Compliments!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Way to go bro. I can't wait to see it when cigars are spilling out of the top of that monster.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Nice Humidor


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Any luck on finding where you got that thing?


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

that is a really nice humidor, the glass and how you can see whats on the bottom is awesome


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I love how they look stacked in the front!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet humi, Enjoy.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

So a friend of mine just returned from cuba and brought me some sweet sticks.I will post pics asap!!


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry, I have been really busy with renovations but here are the pics of my gifts from CUBA:


----------

